

Could a Quantum Computer Have Subjective Experience? - ca98am79
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1951

======
lotsofmangos
Objectively?

I'd say probably. Maybe even likely, eventually.

If we built one how would we know for sure, though?

I'm not always entirely sure of that with some people.

